# rechtslage bei kleinen bächen



## jackdaniels66909 (11. April 2008)

hey

also ich wohne in ner ziehmlich ländlichen gegend,und da gibts massenhaft kleine bäche.

teilweise ziehen die sich kilometerlang komplett naturbelassen durch die gegend.

wie siehts jetzt da mit angeln aus?also rein rechtlich?!

die bäche werden nicht bewirtschaftet=>an wen muss ich mich wenden um mal zu fragen ob man da angeln darf?!

oder kann ich mich da einfach hin setzen und die rute reinhalten,weil da ja eh keiner fischt und sich auch keiner drum kümmerr???

ciao dennis


----------



## schwedenklausi (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Frage den Grundstücks Besitzer !
schwedenklausi


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

hey

also ist der grundstücksbesitzer berechtigt über den bach zu verfügen?!

wenn ich jetzt z.b. den besitzer frage und der sagt es ist ihm egal,kann ich mich dann wirklich einfach hin setzen und fischen?

wie ist das jetzt wenn das grundstück keinen besitzer hat?(also außer der stadt dann halt),muss ich dann den bürgermeister fragen???

oder gibt es da ein allgemeines amt,das über gewässer entscheidet?

ciao dennis


----------



## Schuschek (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

In Ländlicher Gegend bei der Gemeindeverwaltung (Bürgermeister ist nur der "Chef") bei der Stadt, müsste es die Liegenschaftsabteilung regeln. Meistens integriert im Stadtvermessungsamt die dem Baudezernat untergeornet ist. Oder sollte das Gewässer dem Bundesland zugeornet sein müsste es das Liegenschaftsamt sein. Diese "Institutionen" sind im allgemeinen für die Pachtverträge zuständig. Das ein Bach privat ist, ist höchst unwarscheinlich.


----------



## duck_68 (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Sind dafür nicht die Wasserwirtschftsämter zuständig?? Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen

Gruß
Martin


----------



## marcus7 (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Meistens haben die Bauern automatisch das fischereirecht wenn der Bach an ihr Feld angrenzt


----------



## megger (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Naja, das stimmt ja so nicht. Der Pächter des Gewässers hat das Fischereirecht. Wenn es keinen Pächter gibt, kann das vielleicht sein. Aber selbst das glaube ich nicht. Wo man aber herausbekommt ob und an wen das Gewässer verpachtet ist, bzw. wer die Fischereirechte besitzt kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht mal bei den Ämtern nachfragen.


Petri


Megger


----------



## duck_68 (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Meistens haben die Bauern automatisch das fischereirecht wenn der Bach an ihr Feld angrenzt




nein, das stimmt auf keinen Fall. Bei kleineren Mühlen an Bächen ist oft ein Fischrecht dabei, aber keinesfalls besitzt ein Landwirt generell ein Fischrecht für Gewässer, die durch seinen Grund und Boden laufen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Das musst Du schon individuell rauskriegen, sonst kann das böse schiefgehen.
Bei uns in der Gegend haben z. Bsp. die Wasser-und Bodenverbände viele Fischreirechte.
Interessiert die zwar nicht ob da jemand an ihren Gewässern angelt, aber legal ist es nicht!


----------



## dirkbu (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Angelvereine oder Angelläden der Gegend können oft weiter helfen.

Vorsicht ist wirklich gegeben. (Fischwilderei=Straftat)
Kleine Bäche sind oft Laichgewässer und Kinderstuben.
Diese sind sehr oft auch noch Fischereischonbezirke mit Angelverbot!


----------



## Janbr (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo,

An jedem Gewässer gibt es im Grunde 3 verschiedene "Rechte".

a.) Das Eigentumsrecht (wem gehört physisch das Gewässer)
b.) Das Wasserrecht (Entnahme- und Staurechte)
c.) Das Fischrecht (Wer darf Fische und Nährtiere entnehmen)

An jedem Gewässer ist der Eigentümer zuerstmal auch der mit dem Eigentumsrecht und zugleich Inhaber des Fischrechts. Mit Wasserrecht kenne ich mich nicht 100% aus, aber hier hat der Eigentümer m.E. nach nicht uneingeschränkte Rechte.

Das Fischrecht kann der Eigentümer unabhängig vom Eigentumsrecht an jede natürliche oder juristische Person weitergeben, z.B. verpachten. Das passiert z.B. wenn ein Verein das Fischrecht an einem Gewässer hat, desen Besitzer er aber nicht ist. 

Das Fischrecht kann der Eigentümer aber auch unentgeldlich weiter geben. D.h. wenn du den Besitzer dieser Bäche ausfindig machst, dann kann er dir das Fischrecht weitergeben (das passiert an jedem Wasser an denen es Tageskarten gibt. Hier gibt der Verein oder der Besitzer das Fischrecht weiter). Ich würde dir aber empfehlen dir dies vom Besitzer schriftlich (auch formlos möglich) bestätigen zu lassen, falls du kontroliert wirst. Zur Kontrolle sind sowohl Fischereiaufseher als auch Polizisten und jeder vom Inhaber des Fischrechtes autorisierte Person berechtigt.

Das Fischrecht entbindet dich aber auch an Privatgewässern nicht von der Fischereischeinpflicht (je nach Bunesland unterschiedlich geregelt).

Über die Verteilung der einzelnen Fischrechte in einem Fischereibezirk muss/ kann dir die zuständige untere Fischereibehörde auskunft geben. Häufig können dir aber auch die nächstgelegenen Polizeiinspektionen bescheid geben.

Ich hoffe das hilft die weiter.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Parasol (11. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo jackdaniels66909,

hättest Du Dein Profil etwas informativer gehalten, hätte der eine oder andere aus Deiner Region vielleicht noch geantwortet.

Für ein Fischrecht ist z.B. in Bayern nicht allein der Grundbesitz am Gewässer maßgeblich. Für ein Fischrecht ist auch noch eine Mindestlänge der Uferstrecke gefordert. Notfalls werden mehrere Eigentümer zu einem Fischrecht zusammengefasst.


----------



## Schuschek (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Also noch einmal, fließende Gewässer sind zu 99% Eigentumsmäßig in öffentlicher Hand. Bei stehenden Gewässern ist es aber anders herum! Daher ist mein obiger Beitrag für den TE sehr treffend. Es ist doch wohl einfacher bei einem Amt oder einer Behörde nachzufragen (sind ja schließlich die Verwaltung, die das öffentliche Eigentum verwalten) wer der Pächter ist.


----------



## Thomas W. (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

@jackdaniels66909,

also ich würde bei der unteren Fischereibehörde Deines zuständigen Amtes nachfragen, wem die Bäche gehören oder wer dafür zuständig ist.
Persönlich hatte ich auch mal das verlangen danach und die vom Amt konnten mir weiterhelfen und meine fragen beantworten.

Viel Erfolg.#6


----------



## Palerado (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage in die Richtung.

Unser Angelverein hat einen Bach gepachtet der durch mehrere Felder fließt.
Darf man als Fischereiberechtigter diese Felder betreten auch wenn sie einem Bauern gehören oder macht man sich damit auch strafbar?

Daniel


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage in die Richtung.
> 
> Unser Angelverein hat einen Bach gepachtet der durch mehrere Felder fließt.
> Darf man als Fischereiberechtigter diese Felder betreten auch wenn sie einem Bauern gehören oder macht man sich damit auch strafbar?
> ...



du hast als Fischereiberechtigter ein sogenanntes "Uferbetretungsrecht", das dir erlaubt, an Gewässern, wo du offiziell fischen darfst, auch Privatgrundstücke betreten darfst.


----------



## Parasol (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

allerdings haftet der Angler für evtl. verursachte Schäden auf den Grundstücken.


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo Palerado,

das glaub ich kommt auch wieder auf das Bundesland an. In Bayern hast du als Fischereiberechtigter das sog. Uferbegehungsrecht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das auch dein Angelverein in der Gegend Krefeld liegt, also in NRW, und mach mich mal schlau.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Und da bin ich wieder. Siehe FischG NRW § 20:

http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/fischerei/recht/landesfischereigesetz/index.php

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ollidi (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Das Uferbetretungsrecht fällt unter das Fischereigesetz und ist daher Bundesweit gültig.
Das Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und kann daher von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein.
Das Du natürlich für Schäden u.s.w. haftest, wurde ja schon angesprochen.


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo ollidi,

da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Es gibt in Deutschland kein bundeseinheitliches Fischereigesetz. In diesem Punkt sind wir auf dem Stand des "heiligen römischen Reichs deutscher Nationen" stehen geblieben. Jedes Bundesland hat hier seine eigenen Gesetze und viel schlimmer einen ungezählten Haufen von Durchführungsverordnungen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ollidi (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



> da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.


Frechheit. :q
Hast aber schon Recht. So ganz einheitlich ist das nicht, aber ein paar Sachen sind schon allgemein gültig, wie halt das Uferbetretungsrecht. Oder ich müsste da völlig falsch informiert sein.


----------



## Jadeaal (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

zu euren Fragen:
"also ich wohne in ner ziehmlich ländlichen gegend,und da gibts massenhaft kleine bäche.
teilweise ziehen die sich kilometerlang komplett naturbelassen durch die gegend.
wie siehts jetzt da mit angeln aus?also rein rechtlich?!"

Ich würde mich hier mal beim örtlichen Angelverein erkundigen.
Bei uns heißt es in der Angelerlaubnis z.B. Gewässer = Hunte, Lethe............*und alle Gräben und Vorfluter im Vereinsgebiet.*

"Darf man als Fischereiberechtigter diese Felder betreten auch wenn sie einem Bauern gehören oder macht man sich damit auch strafbar?"

Hierbei ist es meistens so das, an die Uferstreifen der Wiesen und Felder in einer Breite von 1-1,5 Metern zum Wasserwirtschaftsverband gehören und die Bauern diese nur geduldet bewirtschaften.
Um sicher zu gehen würde ich mal beim Verband nachfragen und immer darauf achten möglichst wenig Schaden am Getreide und Mähgras anrichten.
Es kann aber auch nie Schaden ein vermünftiges Gespäch mit dem Bauern zu führen (ein Bier mitnehmen?).

Petri, euer Jadeaal


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

@ ollidi

Ich neige zu Frechheiten
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du jetzt ungehalten wirst, weil ich noch frecher werde und dir erneut widerspreche.#d

Es gibt bundesweit nur ein Seefischereigesetz und die dazugehörige Verordnung. Dann gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe verschiedener Gesetze und VO die sich mit der Verarbeitung u.s.w. von Fischereierzeugnissen befassen. Aber in der Binnenfischerei gibt es kein einheitliches Recht.

Wäre das Uferbegehungsrecht bundeseinheitlich geregelt, müsste es nicht z.B. im § 20 des NRW FischG auftauchen. 

Jetzt aber genug der Frechheiten und der Haarspalterei. Das ist mir doch das #: lieber als die Juristerei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo Jadeaal,



> Hierbei ist es meistens so das, an die Uferstreifen der Wiesen und Felder in einer Breite von 1-1,5 Metern zum Wasserwirtschaftsverband gehören und die Bauern diese nur geduldet bewirtschaften.


 
Und wenn das Gewässer zu keinem Wasserwirtschaftsverband gehört?
Wie bereits gepostet ist das ganze für NRW im Fischereigesetz geregelt. Der §20 beschäftigt sich ausschließlich mit dem Betreten von Gewässerufern.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## GiantKiller (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

die felder darf man nicht betreten, aber es gibt ein uferbetretungsrecht.


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ich versthe es nicht??? Ließt denn Keiner was vorher in eine Tröt gepostet wird???
Wir haben die Antwort jetzt zum Xten Mal. Oder liegt es daran das man um zur Antwort zu gelangen einen Link öffnen müsste.;+;+;+;+
Also hier noch mal für Alle deren Computer es nicht zulässt das ein Link geöffnet wird:



> *§ 20
> Zugang zu Gewässern*
> (1) Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt, an das Wasser angrenzende Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schifffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Entstandene Nachteile hat der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte auszugleichen.
> 
> ...


 
Quelle: 
*Fischereigesetz für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen(Landesfischereigesetz - LFischG) in der Fassung der Bekanntmachungvom 22. Juni 1994*

immer noch leicht verwirrte Grüße

Jan#d


----------



## niddafischer (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> also ist der grundstücksbesitzer berechtigt über den bach zu verfügen?!
> 
> ...




wer der besitzer es erlaubt und du 14jahre alt bist und deine fischereiprüfung gemacht hast und natürich auch ein fischereischien hast ,dann darfst du dort angeln.


----------



## antonio (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



niddafischer schrieb:


> wer der besitzer es erlaubt und du 14jahre alt bist und deine fischereiprüfung gemacht hast und natürich auch ein fischereischien hast ,dann darfst du dort angeln.



falsch denn der besitzer muß nicht inhaber des fischereirechts sein.und die erlaubnis kann ich nur von jemandem bekommen der das fischereirecht hat.

gruß antonio


----------



## Parasol (16. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo,

ich bin sehr erstaunt, dass solche Fragen überhaupt immer wieder von Anglern gestellt werden. In Vorbereitungskursen zur Fischerpfüfung werden doch gerade Rechtsfragen ausführlich behandelt. Die Unsicherheit über solche Gesetze rechtfertigt doch die immer wieder in Frage gestellte Prüfung mit vorangegangenem Lehrgang. Durch diese Diskussionen müsste man eigentlich eher einer Verschärfung der Prüfungsbedingen das Wort reden, als deren Abschaffung zu fordern.


----------



## scripophix (16. April 2008)

*Nee, nee, nix verschärfen ...*

..., dann schon lieber die Rechtslage überschaubar gestalten. Der Ansatz weiter oben war schon richtig - und geht dann an juristischer Abstraktion vorbei - ich übersetze:

Es gibt ein Eigentumsrecht am Grundstück. Das umfaßt Luft und Boden und Bäume und Wasser und ...

Davon unabhängig kann das Fischereiausübungsrecht bestehen. Das Jagdausübrungsrecht kann noch ein anderer haben. Das Recht auf den Halm und die Frucht (Ernterecht) noch ein anderer. Die Rechte gehen eigene Wege.

Beim Fischereiausübungsrecht gehen die Bundesländer eigene Wege, soweit zuständig. Denn manche Rechte liegen beim Bund (siehe Bundeswasserstraßen), andere sind seit unvordenklichen Zeiten vergeben (z.B. in Lübeck seit Kaiser Barbarossa an die Genossenschaft der Berufsfischer), in einigen Ländern sind die Zweckverbände/Bodenverbände/Wasserverbände beglückt (sauberhalten für Entwässerung, Entnahmerecht) und so weiter.

Lerne daraus folgendes: Suche den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten und hole dir eine Erlaubnis. Findste keinen, dann biste zu blind oder zu faul und darfst nicht angeln. Denn "freie" Gewässer gibt es nicht, einer darf immer, notfalls der Eigentümer oder die öffentliche Hand.

Haste die Erlaubnis, dann darfste auch ans Ufer, du bist rechtlich Anlieger und kannst von daher am Ufer lang, wenn nicht ein Verbot besteht, das allgemein angeordnet und verbindlich ist (z.B. Schleusenkammern, Ladekai, Absperrung für Landebrücken etc.). Frech sind die ans Wasser geführten Weidezäune, um das Ausbüxen der Kühe o.ä. zu verhindern. Das machen Bauern manchmal, damit sie nicht am Ufer (3 m landeinwärts) einen Zaun ziehen müssen. Gilt eigentlich nicht - da kannste dann rüber (viel Spaß mit den Kühen, schau nach den Eutern...! Denn haben die keinen Euter, dann darfste nicht mehr denken, dann lauf ... ).

Alles klar? Hoffe doch ja ...

Andreas

(der im richtigen Leben auch ein Anwalt ist :l)

http://www.lübecker-angler.de/postnuke/


----------



## Niederbayer75 (17. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Aber angenommen ich hab den Besitzer gefunden bzw. den Nutzungsberechtigten (oder wie man das juristisch auch immer nennt) und der hat dann auch wirklich nichts dagegen, dass ich ein bißchen fische...
Reicht mir eine mündliche Zusage, darf er frei Hand eine "Berechtigung" schreiben oder müsste er theoretisch Tageskarten vergeben???

Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit eine solche Diskussion, weil auf mündliche Zusage an einem Privatgewässer gefischt werden durfte. Was passiert wenn kontrolliert wird???

Es haben doch bestimmte Gewässer nicht grundlos eine bestimmte Menge an Jahres- und Tageskarten! Diese sind noch dazu auf die Gewässerfläche bezogen...

Meines Erachtens funktioniert das nicht ganz so einfach! Kenne aber auch die Gesetzeslage nicht #c


----------



## antonio (17. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Aber angenommen ich hab den Besitzer gefunden bzw. den Nutzungsberechtigten (oder wie man das juristisch auch immer nennt) und der hat dann auch wirklich nichts dagegen, dass ich ein bißchen fische...
> Reicht mir eine mündliche Zusage, darf er frei Hand eine "Berechtigung" schreiben oder müsste er theoretisch Tageskarten vergeben???
> 
> Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit eine solche Diskussion, weil auf mündliche Zusage an einem Privatgewässer gefischt werden durfte. Was passiert wenn kontrolliert wird???
> ...



dies ist auch in den fischereigesetzen geregelt.
erlaubnischeine dürfen meist erst ab einer gewissen gewässergröße ausgegeben werden,deswegen immer erst in das jeweilige fischereigesetz gucken oder bei der zuständigen fischereibehörde nachfragen.
oft gibt es zum beispiel die regelung, daß bei fließgewässern eine länge von 2km vorgeschrieben ist. wenn einer nicht die rechte an den 2km besitzt muß er sich mit den nachbarn zusammentun,um auf die zwei km zu kommen und gemeinsam dürfen diese dann erlaubnisscheine ausstellen oder verpachten usw.

gruß antonio


----------



## Palerado (17. April 2008)

*AW: Nee, nee, nix verschärfen ...*



scripophix schrieb:


> ..., Haste die Erlaubnis, dann darfste auch ans Ufer, du bist rechtlich Anlieger und kannst von daher am Ufer lang, wenn nicht ein Verbot besteht, das allgemein angeordnet und verbindlich ist (z.B. Schleusenkammern, Ladekai, Absperrung für Landebrücken etc.). Frech sind die ans Wasser geführten Weidezäune, um das Ausbüxen der Kühe o.ä. zu verhindern. Das machen Bauern manchmal, damit sie nicht am Ufer (3 m landeinwärts) einen Zaun ziehen müssen. Gilt eigentlich nicht - da kannste dann rüber (viel Spaß mit den Kühen, schau nach den Eutern...! Denn haben die keinen Euter, dann darfste nicht mehr denken, dann lauf ... ).



Mahlzeit.
Hierzu noch eine ganz kurze (wenn auch blöde) Frage.
Bei unserem Bach hat der Bauer die Zäune auch geschickt gezogen und zusätzlich noch ein "Durchgang verboten" Schild aufgestellt.
Das muss mich dann also auch nicht kratzen, oder? Steht wirklich mitten im Wald auf so nem Trampelpfad bevor man an die Wiesen und Felder kommt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Also, ich finde es immer sehr schwierig, auf solche Fragen mit pauschalen Aussagen zu antworten. Solange hier keiner genau weis, um welches Bundesland es sich dreht und um welchen Gewässerabschnitt es sich genau handelt, kann keiner eine richtige Aussage treffen.

Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein wäre dafür in den meisten Fällen Grundsätzlich der Deich- und Sielverband zuständig. Dazu kommt dann wiederum das Uferbetretungsrecht, das nicht überall gleich ist und eingeschränkt sein kann. 

Wir haben hier bei uns in der Stör z.B. das Problem, dass wir als Verein die Stör gepachtet haben. Darin enthalten ist natürlich auch das Uferbetretungsrecht. Dieses ist in einem Beriech von 100m, im Bereich Breitenberg durch ein altes Grundbuchrecht allerdings eingeschränkt, da das Grundstück bis zur Wasserlinie reicht, sogar mit dem Vermerk: Je nach Tiedenstand, inklusive Böschung und Uferbefestigung. Dazu ist dann auf dem Deich noch ein Überwegungungsrecht einer anderen Gemeinde als Wanderweg eingetragen. 

Also wie man sieht, ist eine Pauschale Aussage nie möglich.


----------



## Parasol (17. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Der Themeneröffner fragt nach der Erlaubnis an kleinen Bächen zu angeln. Dazu wurden richtige Fragen bereits gegeben. Das jetzt aufgegriffene Uferbetretungsrecht ist eine andere Sache. In Bayern und weiteren Ländern gilt das Uferbetretungsrecht nur für Fischereiberechtigte, Pächer und Hilfspersonal. Leider ist der Angler mit Erlaubnisschein *keine* dieser Personen. Das im FiG geregelte Uferbetretungsrecht gilt also nicht für den Sportfischer (Ausnahmen in 2 oder 3 B-Ländern).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



Parasol schrieb:


> Der Themeneröffner fragt nach der Erlaubnis an kleinen Bächen zu angeln. Dazu wurden richtige Fragen bereits gegeben. Das jetzt aufgegriffene Uferbetretungsrecht ist eine andere Sache.


 
Ohne Uferbetretungsrecht kann man aber kaum Angeln, somit muss man das schon als Gesamtes sehen, denke ich.


----------



## Parasol (17. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ohne Uferbetretungsrecht kann man aber kaum Angeln, somit muss man das schon als Gesamtes sehen, denke ich.



Die Ufer sind in der Regel für Angler zugänglich, wie auch für Jedermann. Das Uferbetretungsrecht regelt den Zugang für Fischereiberechtigte an Stellen, die für die Allgemeinheit (auch Angler) gesperrt sind oder auf Privatgrundstücken. Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass das so ist. Zum Glück wird das aber von der Polizei großzügig behandelt oder aber aus Unwissenheit nicht geahntet.
Ebenso darf ein gesperrter Weg mit Zusatz " Frei für Fischereiberechtigte" vom Angler nicht befahren werden, da der Begriff "Fischereiberechtigter" ein gesetzlich deffinierter Begriff ist, der auf den Angler nicht angewendet werden kann. Dagegen trau ich mich einen Weg zu befahren, wenn das Zusatzschild "Frei für Fischereitreibende" angebracht ist, bei "Anlieger" frei sowieso.
Ich wünschte mir auch andere Regelungen, aber hier geht es um Tatsachenfeststellungen.


----------



## Janbr (18. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

Hallo, 

zum Thema ob das Fischrecht mündlich oder schriftlich und in welcher Form übertragen werden muss. Ich glaube es würde theoretisch auch mündlich reichen, aber was passiert bei einer Kontrolle?

Ich hab mal gesucht und ein "Musterblatt" gefunden. Hier ist der Link dazu http://st.juris.de/pdf/st793-2+1994+8_anlage2_v4.gif

Das Ganze auch noch als Bils hier im Anhang.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## antonio (18. April 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*



Parasol schrieb:


> Der Themeneröffner fragt nach der Erlaubnis an kleinen Bächen zu angeln. Dazu wurden richtige Fragen bereits gegeben. Das jetzt aufgegriffene Uferbetretungsrecht ist eine andere Sache. In Bayern und weiteren Ländern gilt das Uferbetretungsrecht nur für Fischereiberechtigte, Pächer und Hilfspersonal. Leider ist der Angler mit Erlaubnisschein *keine* dieser Personen. Das im FiG geregelte Uferbetretungsrecht gilt also nicht für den Sportfischer (Ausnahmen in 2 oder 3 B-Ländern).



angler haben ein eingeschränktes fischereirecht und somit auch ein uferbetretungsrecht deine aussage ist nicht ganz richtig.

bayrisches fischereigesetz:

Uferbenützungsrecht

Artikel 70
(1) Der zur Ausübung der Fischerei Berechtigte sowie dessen Hilfs- und Aufsichtspersonal sind befugt, unter Einhaltung der zur Vermeidung von Beschädigungen erforderlichen Vorsicht fremde Ufergrundstücke, Brücken, Wehre und Schleusen zu betreten, an ihnen Schiffe sowie zum Fang oder zur Aufbewahrung von Fischen bestimmte Geräte zu befestigen, soweit dies zur ordnungsmäßigen Ausübung der Fischerei sowie zur Pflege und zur Beaufsichtigung des Fischwassers erforderlich ist.
(2) Für den hierdurch verursachten Schaden haftet neben dem Urheber des Schadens der zur Ausübung der Fischerei Berechtigte als Gesamtschuldner.
(3) Die Befugnis erstreckt sich nicht auf eingefriedete Grundstücke. Als eingefriedet gilt ein Grundstück, wenn es außer auf der vom Wasser bespülten Seite von Mauern, Gittern oder anderen ständigen Einfriedungen ganz umschlossen ist. Die Ufer von Bewässerungs- und Entwässerungsgräben dürfen während der Hegezeit der Ufergrundstücke nicht betreten werden.
(4) Kann der zur Ausübung der Fischerei Berechtigte das Fischwasser in anderer zumutbarer Weise nicht erreichen, so kann er von Anliegern oder Hinterliegern unter Rücksichtnahme auf deren Interessen verlangen, dass sie ihm gegen angemessene Entschädigung den Zugang über ihre Grundstücke auf seine Gefahr gestatten, soweit dies zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung der Fischerei und der Hegepflicht erforderlich ist. Kommt eine Einigung nicht zustande, so bestimmt die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf Antrag den Zugangsweg und setzt die Höhe der Entschädigung fest. 3Absatz 2 gilt entsprechend.
(5) Weitergehende besondere Rechtsverhältnisse werden durch die vorstehenden Bestimmungen nicht berührt.

da steht nicht der "fischereiberechtigte" sondern "der zur ausübung der fischerei berechtigte"
und als angler mitentsprechen gültigem fischerei und erlaubnisschein bin ich ein zur ausübung der fischerei berechtigter.

ist zwar teilweise schwer mit den juristischen begriffen aber genau lesen hilft und nicht verschiedene begriffe in einen topf werfen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Rhxnxr (25. August 2008)

*AW: rechtslage bei kleinen bächen*

ich muss hier mal nen alten Thread ausgraben:
wie verhält sich das mit Elektrozäunen von Viehkoppeln die quer übers Wasser gespannt werden?
Ist an unserem Vereinsbach ziemlich verbreitet um ihn noch als Viehtränke mitzubenutzen.Bis jetzt bin ich immer drunter durchgekrochen und hab mir nichts weiter gedacht.Aber soweit mir bekannt, mögen die Wasserwirtschaftsämter das nicht besonders, weil die Rindviecher das Ufer runtertreten(Ufererrosion) wenn sie zum saufen gehen.
Heute wurde echt mal alles getoppt was ich in der Hinsicht erlebt hab...Nicht nur das der Pächter der Weide die Haltepfosten des Elektrozauns sogar im Bachbett plaziert hatte, 20 Meter weiter hab ich ca. 20-30 m Abfalldrähte im Wasser gefunden.
Weiss irgendwer ob es erlaubt ist diese Elektrozäune so anzulegen bzw. zum Thema Ufererrosion?


----------

